# Bitte um Meinug bezüglich Airflow



## Merid (3. Juli 2020)

Hallo PCGHX Com. ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr mir sagen könnt ob in meinem PC ein guter Airflow gewährleistet ist bzw. falls nicht was ich noch besser machen könnte.

Mein Pc:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8x 3.60GHz wird gekühlt mit nem be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4
GPU: 11GB MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti GAMING X TRIO Aktiv PCIe 3.0
Board: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite
Ram: 32GB Crucial Ballistix DDR4-3200
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Meshify S2 TG Dark Tint mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower
Frontlüfter: 2x be Quiet


----------



## Narbennarr (3. Juli 2020)

Der "Airflow" kommt durch das verwendete Gehäuse und die dortigen Lüfter zu Stande. Fall deine Hardware also nicht nackt auf dem Schreibtisch liegt, wären Infos dazu recht nützlich 

Edit: Fein so passt das 

Grundsolider Aufbau und alles richtig gemacht. Mit einem Deckellüfter könntest du die Temps optimieren


----------



## Cosmas (3. Juli 2020)

Falls man, so wie es aussieht, von der Netzteilabdeckung den vorderen Teil abmachen/verschieben kann, würde ich noch nen weiteren Lüfter einsetzen, welcher der GPU mehr Luft zuführt und ggf. verbauten HDDs auch noch nen Lüftchen gönnt.

Aber soweit sieht das gut aus, mehr ist nicht 'notwendig' , die Silent Wings die da offensichtlich drin sind, machen gut Druck und durch das Mesh müssen die auch nicht so ackern, wenn du die auf 700RPM oder so laufen lässt müsste Airflow, Kühl und Lautstärketechnisch alles im Grünen Bereich sein.
Solltest du daran denken nen dritten Frontlüfter einzubauen, sollteste evtl. auch noch einen über dem CPU Kühler in Betracht ziehen und dir das Ganze ordentlich zurecht regeln, Lüftersteuerung is ja glaub ich bei dem Turm dabei für bis zu 6.

Wenn du es noch ein wenig schicker haben willst, 
sollteste evtl mal nen nem gewinkelten 24pol Stecker Adapter schauen 
Beispiel: CY ATX 24Pin Buchse auf 24pin Stecker 90 Grad Adapter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


und dir evtl für dein Netzteil passende Verlängerungen besorgen und die für die GPU dann evtl auch von unten kommend ranstöpseln, das sieht dann eben noch schicker und etwas geordneter aus.

Sowas hier z.Bsp.: Amazon.de : ez diy fab sleeves


----------



## Adi1 (3. Juli 2020)

Sieht sehr gut aus. 

Musst jetzt nur noch die Temps checken.


----------



## ich111 (3. Juli 2020)

Evtl. kann man noch über einen weiten ausblasenden 140er hinten oben im Deckel nachdenken.


----------



## ursmii (3. Juli 2020)

nimm einfach unten eine horizontale slotblende unter der graka und die zwei vertikalen raus, dann geht da warme luft der graka direkt raus und du sparst dir den dekenlüfter, der dann schlussendlich nur die warme luft über alle komponenten zieht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juli 2020)

Merid schrieb:


> Hallo PCGHX Com. ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr mir sagen könnt ob in meinem PC ein guter Airflow gewährleistet ist bzw. falls nicht was ich noch besser machen könnte.


Es muss immer selber am Gehäuse ausprobiert werden. Solange wir keine Lüfterdrehzahlen und Temperaturen der Bauteile kennen, ist das eh alles nur Kaffeesatz. Mit einem 120mm Lüfter hinten eingebaut würde man die Hardware kühl bekommen. Aber wer will hinten einen Noctua Industrial mit 3000U/min für Sturmgeräusche sorgen lassen? Das Ziel ist immer, die Hardware nicht mehr zu hören, zumindest mein Ziel.

Probleme gibt es immer an zwei Stellen:
- zu viel warme Luft strömt von der Grafikkarte in den Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers
- Die Grafikkarte bekommt zu wenig kühle Luft und die aufgewärme rotiert zwischen den Luftauslässen der Grafillarte und den Lüftern hin und her. Insbesondere hinten im Ecke zum Mainboard passiert das. 

Bei Dir ist es für die CPU ziemlich ideal gekühlt, bei der Grafikkarte vermute ich aber keineswegs optimale Verhältnisse. Die Luft der vorderen Lüfter strömt zu hoch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 1: Hypothetischer Luftstrom


Erfahrungsgemäß ist die hochbelastete Grafikkarte in Spielen immer der "Krachfaktor". Die CPU, gerade Dein Ryzen Achtkerne,  wird sich um die 50W Verbrauch herum langweilen. Und sollte sie warm werden, ist das auch egal, die taktet nicht merklich runter. Ganz anders die Grafikkarte. Die war um einige Faktoren teurer und da will man dann jeden Fitzel Leistung mitnehmen.

Ich würde darum die vorderen Lüfter tiefer einbauen. Ziel ist es, dass der gesamte untere Lüfter kalte Luft nur in Richtung Grafikkarte pustet. Insbesondere ein Luftstrom in den Abdeckkanal hilft, damit die Grafikkarte von unten kühle Luft bekommt. Die Luft kommt aus dem Abdeckknal direkt unterhalt der Grafikkarte wieder heraus. Soweit der erste Ansatz.

Ob man mit installiertem Abdeckkanal aber überhaupt vorne unten einen Lüfter einbauen kann, geben die Marketinbildchen nicht her:
Fractal Design Meshify S2 Black TG Dark Tint ab &euro;'*'136,05 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Hier sieht man es etwas besser. Der Abdeckknal geht wie erwartet weit in den Bereich, in dem vorne unten ein Lüfter montiert wurde. Leider ist Klappe nicht wie rot markiert ausgeklinkt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Fractal Design Meshify S2 im Test: Die Evolution des Mesh-Modells - Hardwareluxx

Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrung mit einem ausblasendem Lüfter in der Slotblende gemacht. Genau der saugt die warme Luft der Grafikkarte an. Die kann man aber nur ankleben, das mögen viele optisch nicht. In Deinem Fall vermutlich nur von hinten und er würde dann offen laufen. Mit Kindern oder Haustiefen im Zimmer verbietet sich das.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss man ausmessen, Die Slotblenden natürlich ausbauen und dann iorgendwas schmales mit 80-92mm einkleben. ideal ist Tesa Powerstripe. Das ist quasi Doppelklebeband mit dicker Schaumstofffüllen. Da brauch man nur vier kleine Ecken mit 3 x 3 mm, die sieht man gar nicht. 

92mm und dünn:
Cryorig QT90 Silent ab &euro;' '9,46 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Noctua NF-A9x14 HS-PWM chromax.black.swap ab &euro;' '19,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

80mm und dünn:
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PC-P ab &euro;' '14,21 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------

